# Donnarumma, un bidone di cui liberarci



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

E' lampante che Donnarumma non è il fenomeno che si credeva. Ha i riflessi sì, ma pecca di brutto sia in presa che nelle uscite. E, come se non bastasse, guadagna SEI MILIONI l'anno, roba che neanche i più grandi portieri al mondo alla sua età hanno visto dimostrando molto più di lui (attualmente Keylor Navas per esempio ne guadagna 4 e Ter Stegen poco meno di 3 e sono titolari nel Real e nel Barcellona, solo Neuer da quello che ho letto ne guadagna di più ma è pur sempre Neuer). 

A me ricorda parecchio il buon vecchio Nelson Dida che alternava parate clamorose a papere imbarazzanti, con la differenza che il brasiliano è stato un periodo che era veramente fenomenale prima che il petardo lo colpisse nel derby. 

Visto il rapporto qualità-prezzo, ci troviamo di fronte ad un evidente flop, un bidone, da cui liberarsene subito ed assieme a lui il suo procuratore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2018)

Io l'ho sempre detto che è un sopravvalutato, ma non credo ci saranno problemi nel venderlo in estate.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Andava ceduto l'anno scorso. Potevamo tirarci su una 40ina di milioni credo. Quest'anno credo che bene o male questa cifra prenderemmo, con l'aggravante di aver buttato nel cesso 14 milioni di ingaggi lordi tra lui e il fratello


----------



## Love (9 Maggio 2018)

ma che dici è il nuovo buffon...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Andava ceduto l'anno scorso. Potevamo tirarci su una 40ina di milioni credo. Quest'anno credo che bene o male questa cifra prenderemmo, con l'aggravante di aver buttato nel cesso 14 milioni di ingaggi lordi tra lui e il fratello



Esattamente ma molti qua non capiscono. 70 mln nel pianeta degli Avangers ma quali 70 mln.. De Gea cento volte più forte il Real non ha voluto pagare cifre folli.. figuriamoci per sto qui.

Lo scorso anno ti davano 40 mln, quest'anno forse lo stesso. Se siamo fortunati.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

Gioca male per far abbassare il prezzo del cartellino...sento puzza di ***** gobba.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Maggio 2018)

Il nuovo El Pippawy. Farà una carriera da mediocre


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esattamente ma molti qua non capiscono. 70 mln nel pianeta degli Avangers ma quali 70 mln.. De Gea cento volte più forte il Real non ha voluto pagare cifre folli.. figuriamoci per sto qui.
> 
> Lo scorso anno ti davano 40 mln, quest'anno forse lo stesso. Se siamo fortunati.



Tra l'altro la società ne sarebbe uscita benissimo visto che le colpe sarebbero state interamente di raiola e donnarumma, ora invece ne esce distrutta. Stipendio altissimo a un mediocre e poi lo cedi lo stesso a poco come voleva l'agente. Se lo tieni poi fa disastri lo stesso visto che non è per nulla affidabile. Meglio Reina tutta la vita


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> ma che dici è il nuovo buffon...



...è il nuovo buffone.


----------



## luis4 (9 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' lampante che Donnarumma non è il fenomeno che si credeva. Ha i riflessi sì, ma pecca di brutto sia in presa che nelle uscite. E, come se non bastasse, guadagna SEI MILIONI l'anno, roba che neanche i più grandi portieri al mondo alla sua età hanno visto dimostrando molto più di lui (Keylor Navas per esempio ne guadagna 4 e Ter Stegen poco meno di 3 e sono titolari nel Real e nel Barcellona, solo Neuer da quello che ho letto ne guadagna di più ma è pur sempre Neuer).
> 
> A me ricorda parecchio il buon vecchio Nelson Dida che alternava parate clamorose a papere imbarazzanti, con la differenza che il brasiliano è stato un periodo che era veramente fenomenale prima che il petardo lo colpisse nel derby.
> 
> Visto il rapporto qualità-prezzo, ci troviamo di fronte ad un evidente flop, un bidone, da cui liberarsene subito ed assieme a lui il suo procuratore.



donnarumma e raiola ci hanno truffati. non è un fenomeno ma un buon portiere che fa spesso cappellate. Adesso il trippone deve portarci almeno 50 milioni altrimenti so cassi sua. Reina titolare e panchina ad oltranza per il pippone.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

E' il classico assistito di Raiola.

E con questo ho detto tutto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il nuovo El Pippawy. Farà una carriera da mediocre



Speriamo, merita il peggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2018)

Ennesimo miracolato da Raiola. Come Balotelli, Pogba giocatori normali/forti che vengo spacciati per fenomeni.

Da vendere SUBITO


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2018)

Semplicemente un potenziale fenomeno rovinato, come tanti altri, da un procuratore capace di fare i suoi interessi soltanto dal punto di vista economico.
Per quanto ci riguarda, da un anno è soltanto un assegno che cammina. Dispiace perchè ora come ora è un assegno da poco.
Non è un bidone e farà una buona carriera altrove. Farà tanti soldi, ma dubito andrà vicino ad esprimere tutto il suo potenziale, a meno che non vada dai gobbi.


----------



## luis4 (9 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Andava ceduto l'anno scorso. Potevamo tirarci su una 40ina di milioni credo. Quest'anno credo che bene o male questa cifra prenderemmo, con l'aggravante di aver buttato nel cesso 14 milioni di ingaggi lordi tra lui e il fratello



lo dicevo pure io anche a 30 milioni senza rinnovare. adesso sarà una bella gatta da pelare.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

bidone no, non scherziamo
ma se lo vendiamo per un top in attacco non c'è nulla da rimiangere


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2018)

Alla fine vince Raiola.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> bidone no, non scherziamo
> ma se lo vendiamo per un top in attacco non c'è nulla da rimiangere


Attualmente, valutando il suo ingaggio e le sue prestazioni in campo lo è. Perin, per dire, è più forte.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Maggio 2018)

Non è un bidone ma non ci sta con la testa. Raiola ha rovinato un potenziale fenomeno.


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attualmente, valutando il suo ingaggio e le sue prestazioni in campo lo è. Perin, per dire, è più forte.



E' da inizio anno che dico che Perin gli da le piste. Certo che è più forte Perin, ma molto più forte.
Donnarumma non ha i fondamentali di tecnica proprio, coi piedi nelle uscite e nelle prese è un disastro. Non so nemmeno se a questo punto possa migliorare sinceramente. 
Speriamo di riuscire a liberarcene con una discreta plusvalenza perchè dopo lo schifo visto stasera non so chi ci vorrà puntare tanti soldi.


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> donnarumma e raiola ci hanno truffati. non è un fenomeno ma un buon portiere che fa spesso cappellate. Adesso il trippone deve portarci almeno 50 milioni altrimenti so cassi sua. Reina titolare e panchina ad oltranza per il pippone.



E chi te li da 50 milioni per sto cesso? Prende pure un ingaggio assurdo, se va bene se ne ricavano 35-40. In tutte le partite in vista se ne esce con paperazze, stasera 3 papere su 4 gol (3 si, perchè pure sull'autogol di kalinic è "uscito" in maniera ridicola). In più, ha evidenti lacune sul piano tecnico.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2018)

Via subito, incassiamo la massima cifra possibile e via


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attualmente, valutando il suo ingaggio e le sue prestazioni in campo lo è. *Perin*, per dire, è più forte.



PaPerin? Non scherziamo dai.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2018)

Non è e non sarà mai un campione.


----------



## luis4 (9 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> E' da inizio anno che dico che Perin gli da le piste. Certo che è più forte Perin, ma molto più forte.
> Donnarumma non ha i fondamentali di tecnica proprio, coi piedi nelle uscite e nelle prese è un disastro. Non so nemmeno se a questo punto possa migliorare sinceramente.
> Speriamo di riuscire a liberarcene con una discreta plusvalenza perchè dopo lo schifo visto stasera non so chi ci vorrà puntare tanti soldi.



purtroppo è stato pompato ad hoc come fenomeno. abbiati nelle prime stagioni parava meglio e quasi mai faceva cappellate mentre il nostro gigio ne ha fatte troppe troppe troppe.


----------



## luis4 (9 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> PaPerin? Non scherziamo dai.



se contiamo le papere degli ultimi 2 anni non c'è paragone.


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2018)

domani Fassone deve chiamare Raiola: porta 50 milioni e va dove vuole. altrimenti panchina dietro a Reina


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> PaPerin? Non scherziamo dai.



Nettamente più forte. MA nettamente.
Chi ha seguito la sua stagione lo sa. Se non fosse stato falcidiato da infortuni in questi anni non ci sarebbe nemmeno da pensare al confronto.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Nettamente più forte. MA nettamente.
> Chi ha seguito la sua stagione lo sa. Se non fosse stato falcidiato da infortuni in questi anni non ci sarebbe nemmeno da pensare al confronto.



non so quanti anni hai, ma sono discorsi che si facevano con Baronio
Perin è il Baronio dei portieri.


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se contiamo le papere degli ultimi 2 anni non c'è paragone.




si va beh se Donnarumma è sopravvalutato Perin è iper sopravvalutato. da anni al Genoa e nessuno lo compra. senza poi contare i problemi extra campo


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Nettamente più forte. MA nettamente.
> Chi ha seguito la sua stagione lo sa. Se non fosse stato falcidiato da infortuni in questi anni non ci sarebbe nemmeno da pensare al confronto.



dagli infortuni o da quello che combina extra campo..da quanti anni è al Genoa è nessuno lo compra?


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Nettamente più forte. MA nettamente.
> Chi ha seguito la sua stagione lo sa. Se non fosse stato falcidiato da infortuni in questi anni non ci sarebbe nemmeno da pensare al confronto.


stra stra vero perin gli da le piste..donnarumma sta vivendo di rendita x quello CGE ha fatto nel primo anno.. poi basta..e dagli europei che fa pena..


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non so quanti anni hai, ma sono discorsi che si facevano con Baronio
> Perin è il Baronio dei portieri.



La controprova non c'è. C'è solo che quest'anno con un pò di continuità Perin ha fatto un ottima stagione, quasi senza sbavature. 
Donnarumma invece ha fatto una stagione disastrosa condita da un sacco di papere alcune ridicole come quelle di stasera.


----------



## luis4 (9 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> si va beh se Donnarumma è sopravvalutato Perin è iper sopravvalutato. da anni al Genoa e nessuno lo compra. senza poi contare i problemi extra campo



ha avuto diversi infortuni gravi


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> dagli infortuni o da quello che combina extra campo..da quanti anni è al Genoa è nessuno lo compra?



Tutte le volte che ha raggiunto ottimi livelli e per lui si parlava di salto in una big si è spaccato tutto ed è stato fuori MESI.
Nonostante ciò quest'anno ha fatto un'ottima stagione.


----------



## Simonic (9 Maggio 2018)

Ragazzi, calma!
Leggo di confronti un po' forzati, sicuramente frutto della brutta serata.
Molti vostri giudizi sono in più suffragati anche dalle recenti vicende legate al rinnovo e post rinnovo.
Ma dire che un discreto portiere come Perin sia superiore a Donnarumma ce ne vuole. 
Credo che una brutta giornata sia capitata a tutti, campioni e non. A volte un attaccante sbaglia e non compromette un risultato, al massimo non segna: il ruolo del portiere non dà questa possibilità.
Ricordiamoci che portieri che voi citate a 19 anni non erano nemmeno secondi o terzi portieri in serie A.
State parlando di bidone, di un ragazzo schierato da 4 diversi allenatori, che gioca in Nazionale, che ci ha salvato le partite in diverse occasioni.
Che la sua situazione sia poco chiara per via delle dichiarazioni del suo procuratore, che non sia un mostro di simpatia pure, ma che per una giornata storta debba essere paragonato a portierini o valutato 2 lire ce ne vuole.


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Tutte le volte che ha raggiunto ottimi livelli e per lui si parlava di salto in una big si è spaccato tutto ed è stato fuori MESI.
> Nonostante ciò quest'anno ha fatto un'ottima stagione.



mi spiace ma non è così. tutte le volte che poteva fare il salto di qualità ha avuto problemi fuori dal campo e nessuno lo vuole. poi grande stagione si può discutere quanto vuoi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Maggio 2018)

A Bergamo con Storari, grazie.


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2018)

Simonic ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, calma!
> Leggo di confronti un po' forzati, sicuramente frutto della brutta serata.
> Molti vostri giudizi sono in più suffragati anche dalle recenti vicende legate al rinnovo e post rinnovo.
> Ma dire che un discreto portiere come Perin sia superiore a Donnarumma ce ne vuole.
> ...



che tra Donnarumma e Perin non ci sia paragone è ovvio ma è altrettanto ovvio e un dato di fatto che nelle due partite più importanti della stagione (arsenal e oggi) Donnarumma ha fatto delle vaccate incredibili


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> La controprova non c'è. C'è solo che quest'anno con un pò di continuità Perin ha fatto un ottima stagione, quasi senza sbavature.
> Donnarumma invece ha fatto una stagione disastrosa condita da un sacco di papere alcune ridicole come quelle di stasera.



su questa stagione hai ragionissima. ma una cosa è stare tra i pali a genova e salvarsi a 4 giornate dalla fine, altra cosa è parare al Milan
poi ok...prende 7mln e bla bla bla... ma AD OGGI Donnarumma è un TEENAGER che ha ancora tutto da dimostrare, Perin un portiere che nel pieno della maturità gioca in provincia e ha una carriera di papere ed infortuni.
Anche altri portieri meno sponsorizzati hanno fatto una bella stagione. Strakosha, Cragno, Gomis, Meret (mezza stagione), Consigli, Sirigu...


----------



## mabadi (9 Maggio 2018)

Dollarumma ha regalato alla Juve lo scudetto e la coppa italia.
Questi sono i fatti.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Ragazzi, ha 19 anni.

E lo cercano PSG, Juventus e altre big d'Europa. Chiediamoci perché. 
Il grosso problema di questo Milan (o meglio, uno dei tanti grossi problemi del Milan) è che ci aspettiamo un Donnarumma leader tecnico della squadra. Ma portieri leader tecnici non ce ne possono essere (a parte Benji Price...).

Donnarumma in questa squadra va in confusione come tutti gli altri, non può reggere la pressione se vede mollare anche gli altri.


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2018)

Un Sirigu a poco ci sarebbe stato bene


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2018)

Simonic ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, calma!
> Leggo di confronti un po' forzati, sicuramente frutto della brutta serata.
> Molti vostri giudizi sono in più suffragati anche dalle recenti vicende legate al rinnovo e post rinnovo.
> Ma dire che un discreto portiere come Perin sia superiore a Donnarumma ce ne vuole.
> ...



Ma veramente si vuol far passare questa per una serata storta???
E' tutto l'anno che gioca DA SCHIFO, coi piedi fa pena ogni volta che tocca il pallone è un pericolo.
Ha fatto forse 2 parate decisive in tutto l'anno. Di cosa stiamo parlando?? Qua dentro si demolisce gente come Rodriguez o ci si accaniva su Bonucci per MOLTO meno.


----------



## Simonic (9 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> che tra Donnarumma e Perin non ci sia paragone è ovvio ma è altrettanto ovvio e un dato di fatto che nelle due partite più importanti della stagione (arsenal e oggi) Donnarumma ha fatto delle vaccate incredibili



Allo stesso modo posso farti ricordare Napoli-Milan su Milik. O di altre parate. Non prendiamo esempi per nostro comodo: è indubbio che quello che ha fatto Donnarumma, nel bene e nel male, non l'ha fatto nessuno: se abbiamo la bontà di farlo crescere, ci troveremo uno tra i portieri più forti mai visti, considerato (ripeto) che ha 19 anni.
Se, invece, l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde, credo che alla fine non distingueremo il verde dagli altri colori.


----------



## 1972 (9 Maggio 2018)

romagnoli in questa partita fa due vaccate clamorose. perche' non vi scagliate contro allo stesso modo come fate con gigio? perche' dimenticate di scrivere che siamo andati in finale grazie ai rigori parati da gigio? perche' dimenticate sempre di scrivere che l'ultimo trofeo messo in bacheca e' stato grazie al rigore parato su dibala'? oggi non abbiamo perso per colpa del portiere; prima delle sfarfallate gia' perdevano 1 a 0 (chiedere all'uomo di anzio).....


----------



## bmb (9 Maggio 2018)

Che poi fino a quelle 2 schifezze aveva fatto 2-3 parate irreali.


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> romagnoli in questa partita fa due vaccate clamorose. perche' non vi scagliate contro allo stesso modo come fate con gigio? perche' dimenticate di scrivere che siamo andati in finale grazie ai rigori parati da gigio? perche' dimenticate sempre di scrivere che l'ultimo trofeo messo in bacheca e' stato grazie al rigore parato su dibala'? oggi non abbiamo perso per colpa del portiere; prima delle sfarfallate gia' perdevano 1 a 0 (chiedere all'uomo di anzio).....



Certo perchè perdere 1 a 0 o trovarti 3 a 0 con due papere clamorose in 5 minuti su azioni assolutamente non pericolose vi sembra la stessa cosa? Ma quante volte la devo leggere ancora sta vaccata?
Romagnoli oggi ha fatto una brutta partita, si vedeva che anche lui è andato in confusione questa sera. Però almeno non ha fatto due goal nella sua porta. E sta giocando un 'ottima stagione. Donnarumma quest'anno ha fatto SCHIFO, SCHIFO. Non è che se fai una, due parate buone all'anno e decine di vaccate sui fondamentali allora sei un grande portiere eh.


----------



## vota DC (9 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma veramente si vuol far passare questa per una serata storta???
> E' tutto l'anno che gioca DA SCHIFO, coi piedi fa pena ogni volta che tocca il pallone è un pericolo.
> Ha fatto forse 2 parate decisive in tutto l'anno. Di cosa stiamo parlando?? Qua dentro si demolisce gente come Rodriguez o ci si accaniva su Bonucci per MOLTO meno.



Io più che giornata storta vedo vedo che Donnarumma fa i suoi calcoli quando gli conviene fare lo Yashin di turno e quando fare schifo.


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2018)

Simonic ha scritto:


> Allo stesso modo posso farti ricordare Napoli-Milan su Milik. O di altre parate. Non prendiamo esempi per nostro comodo: è indubbio che quello che ha fatto Donnarumma, nel bene e nel male, non l'ha fatto nessuno: se abbiamo la bontà di farlo crescere, ci troveremo uno tra i portieri più forti mai visti, considerato (ripeto) che ha 19 anni.
> Se, invece, l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde, credo che alla fine non distingueremo il verde dagli altri colori.



allora che è un potenziale fenomeno nessuno lo discute. ma che ad oggi ha dato dimostrazione nelle partite importanti di sbagliare e di non reggere la pressione è un dato di fatto. è con il Napoli la partita era decisiva x loro e non per noi. è forse era meglio che quella parata non l'avesse fatta...come qualcuno ha scritto sopra ha regalato scudetto e coppa Italia alla juve


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2018)

E' tutta la stagione che alterna prodezze a papere incommentabili.

E' comunque inaccettabile per un portiere di alto livello .Anche Dida negli ultimi momenti faceva grandi parate, ma non bastava di certo.


----------



## 1972 (9 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Certo perchè perdere 1 a 0 o trovarti 3 a 0 con due papere clamorose in 5 minuti su azioni assolutamente non pericolose vi sembra la stessa cosa? Ma quante volte la devo leggere ancora sta vaccata?
> Romagnoli oggi ha fatto una brutta partita, si vedeva che anche lui è andato in confusione questa sera. Però almeno non ha fatto due goal nella sua porta. E sta giocando un 'ottima stagione. Donnarumma quest'anno ha fatto SCHIFO, SCHIFO. Non è che se fai una, due parate buone all'anno e decine di vaccate sui fondamentali allora sei un grande portiere eh.



perdere contro i gobbi 4 0 ci sta ( ce ne hanno rifilati 5 in campionato). perdere 3 0 a verona lo trovo umiliante.......


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' tutta la stagione che alterna prodezze a papere incommentabili.
> 
> E' comunque inaccettabile per un portiere di alto livello .Anche Dida negli ultimi momenti faceva grandi parate, ma non bastava di certo.



stagione troppo altalenante infatti
ma lo dicevamo da agosto più o meno tutti che psicologicamente dalla storiaccia estiva ne poteva uscire malissimo


----------



## jacky (10 Maggio 2018)

Anche supponendo di venderlo a 40, più 4 anni di ingaggio altri 56 (7 netti l'anno...).

Ma chi è lo scemo che investe 100 milioni per questo qui. Chi? Ditemelo?


----------



## el_gaucho (10 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' tutta la stagione che alterna prodezze a papere incommentabili.
> 
> E' comunque inaccettabile per un portiere di alto livello .Anche Dida negli ultimi momenti faceva grandi parate, ma non bastava di certo.



Certamente inaccettabile. Perché stiamo ancora parlando di potenziale fenomeno, ma intanto i 6 milioni netti a lui e il milione al fratello sono reali non potenziali. Figuriamoci se questo qui va a giocare al barnabeu o al PSG, si brucia dopo 10 partite


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2018)

Sarò scemo, ma resto convinto nonostante tutto che il ragazzo sia un fenomeno e che alla sua età di più forti non ce ne siano.
Ha 19 anni, ragazzi.

Poi chiaro, stasera vedo che sono tutti in vena di caccia alle streghe, si vuole cacciare donnarumma, suso, gattuso, mirabelli, fassone... secondo me serve piu equilibrio.


----------



## luis4 (10 Maggio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Anche supponendo di venderlo a 40, più 4 anni di ingaggio altri 56 (7 netti l'anno...).
> 
> Ma chi è lo scemo che investe 100 milioni per questo qui. Chi? Ditemelo?



nessuno, continuo a pensare che raiola si sta facendo delle grasse e grosse risate da quando ha firmato quel contratto faraonico. Ci ha messi nel sacco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' lampante che Donnarumma non è il fenomeno che si credeva. Ha i riflessi sì, ma pecca di brutto sia in presa che nelle uscite. E, come se non bastasse, guadagna SEI MILIONI l'anno, roba che neanche i più grandi portieri al mondo alla sua età hanno visto dimostrando molto più di lui (attualmente Keylor Navas per esempio ne guadagna 4 e Ter Stegen poco meno di 3 e sono titolari nel Real e nel Barcellona, solo Neuer da quello che ho letto ne guadagna di più ma è pur sempre Neuer).
> 
> A me ricorda parecchio il buon vecchio Nelson Dida che alternava parate clamorose a papere imbarazzanti, con la differenza che il brasiliano è stato un periodo che era veramente fenomenale prima che il petardo lo colpisse nel derby.
> 
> Visto il rapporto qualità-prezzo, ci troviamo di fronte ad un evidente flop, un bidone, da cui liberarsene subito ed assieme a lui il suo procuratore.



Allison della Roma è 10 volte più forte.


----------



## fra29 (10 Maggio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Un Sirigu a poco ci sarebbe stato bene



Pensa uno Strakosha che ha 23anni.. per non scomodare Allison.
Ma purtroppo è destino che noi non avremo mai un ds.
Ad oggi Sportielll da più garanzie di lui, meno picchi in alto ma tanta sostanza in più e meno papere.

Il 99da era fenomenale quando si prendevano 7-8tiri a partita, quest’anno quando doveva parare da portiere da grande squadra è stato spesso un medioman..


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Uppo, perchè non se ne può più. Uno dei mali della nostra squadra ed oggi è arrivata la conferma!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

E' impossibile con quell'ingaggio.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Nettamente il peggiore in campo, mai un'uscita, lento nel giocare la palla, un obbrobrio.
Questo per un paio di miracoli a 17 anni dovuti alle sue lunghe leve è riuscito a strappare il contratto della vita.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

"Può diventare uno dei migliori di questo sport". Il salto a vuoto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> "Può diventare uno dei migliori di questo sport". Il salto a vuoto.




La cosa sconcertante è che sta gente rispunta sempre ad ogni parata normale che fa. Ricordo ancora il topic demenziale sulla sua parata contro il Napoli dove lessi le peggio idiozie, robe come "la migliora parata del secolo", paragoni allucinanti e assurdi. Se fai notare la realtà poi ti linciano pure.

Vedrai che alla prossima parata normale ripartono i caroselli pro Donnarumma


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ad oggi dà meno sicurezza dell'ultimo Dida, e ce ne vuole. Spero che Raiola e Leo riescano a trovare un gonzo a cui appiopparlo a Giugno.


----------



## AllanX (21 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Nettamente il peggiore in campo, mai un'uscita, lento nel giocare la palla, un obbrobrio.
> Questo per un paio di miracoli a 17 anni dovuti alle sue lunghe leve è riuscito a strappare il contratto della vita.



Concordo. A me più passa il tempo e più mi ricorda Kalac, lunghe leve, un buon intuito e nulla piu. Aggiungiamoci il pompaggio mediatico e dell'ingaggio in stile balotelli ed il gioco é fatto.
Gattuso deve avere le palle di far giocare chi merita e non fare l'aziendalista, peraltro con risultati scadenti.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2018)

C'è Areola libero a 0, che guadagna 2 milioni


----------



## davidelynch (21 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uppo, perchè non se ne può più. Uno dei mali della nostra squadra ed oggi è arrivata la conferma!



Non so più come insultarlo.


----------

